# Am I the only one who does this, when buying a bike?



## cyberpaull (Jul 3, 2012)

I look for two main things when buying a Schwinn. Is it pleasing to the eyes and the condition of the paint. Then I start doing this. I take the bike apart in my mind and start adding the value of the parts and there condition. Mind you, I'm not doing this with any intention of selling the bike for parts. Then I take the value and divide by 4. I know I'm strange LOL! .  It works for me.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 3, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I look for two main things when buying a Schwinn. Is it pleasing to the eyes and the condition of the paint. Then I start doing this. I take the bike apart in my mind and start adding the value of the parts and there condition. Mind you, I'm not doing this with any intention of selling the bike for parts. Then I take the value and divide by 4. I know I'm strange LOL! .  It works for me.




Not being a schwinn lover i look to see if i can make a buck on it whole or parts.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 3, 2012)

I slap them in the face with half of thier asking price in cash...Then haggle from there.

MOM tought me that very fine art.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 3, 2012)

Paul,

This is the formula I use when looking at a Schwinn whereas value of said Schwinn  is equivalent to x:





Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> I slap them in the face with half of thier asking price in cash...Then haggle from there.
> 
> MOM tought me that very fine art.




Mom was truly a lady and I'm glad she imparted such valuable people skills. Just might want to be careful though because I sometimes pack heat! V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 3, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> ...I take the bike apart in my mind and start adding the value of the parts and there condition... Then I take the value and divide by 4. I know I'm strange LOL! .  It works for me.




You must be a lot more clever than me.  I have never got one for 25% of the parts value.        I feel lucky if I can get one for the TOTAL parts value.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 3, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> You must be a lot more clever than me.  I have never got one for 25% of the parts value.        I feel lucky if I can get one for the TOTAL parts value.




Come on dougfisk, This is a buyers market. I bought a Schwinn Jaguar where the seller said he was firm on the price and got him to drop it 30% from his firm price.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 4, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Paul,
> 
> This is the formula I use when looking at a Schwinn whereas value of said Schwinn  is equivalent to x:
> 
> ...







I tried using π r ² until I discovered pie are round. Cornbread are square.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 4, 2012)

If I need to rationalize an expensive bike purchase to myself where my gut knows it's a good deal but my head is balking at the price, then I'll go through and add up the parts.  But most of the time when purchasing a bike I'll just give it a quick mechanical run-down (frame, fork, wheels) to make sure I'm not buying flawed merch.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I look for two main things when buying a Schwinn. Is it pleasing to the eyes and the condition of the paint. Then I start doing this. I take the bike apart in my mind and start adding the value of the parts and there condition. Mind you, I'm not doing this with any intention of selling the bike for parts. Then I take the value and divide by 4. I know I'm strange LOL! .  It works for me.




Let me know when that works for any of the deluxe pre-war bikes such as the Aerocycle or Autocycles--if you take a pass I'll be all over it! V/r Shawn


----------



## daved66 (Jul 4, 2012)

i love a bike that was adult owned.  I have bouth so many 1960's 1970's 3 and 5 speeds for $20 or less.

i love a bike with accessories.  speedo, lightg etc.

I bought a bike for $5 that had a 1950's schwinn ding dong bell on it.  heck, last bell on ebay brought $89!

love the bell, now on my 1968 tandem.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jul 4, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Paul,
> 
> This is the formula I use when looking at a Schwinn whereas value of said Schwinn  is equivalent to x:
> 
> ...




On my morning ride in downtown Albany today, I found some rather profound algebra somebody was working out on the sidewalk.  If I were grading it, I guess I'd give it an "A."


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Freq,Keep the "heat".

MOM had the heartless shill of an arab Flying Carpet salesman. 

She always got what she wanted at HER price.

Everything is negotible.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 4, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Let me know when that works for any of the deluxe pre-war bikes such as the Aerocycle or Autocycles--if you take a pass I'll be all over it! V/r Shawn




I do realize it's more difficult on Prewars.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually the three components I evaluate when buying a bike are; do I really like/want it, can I afford it, and can the seller and I come to some mutually agreeable price (without the slapping). If the answer to all three is yes then another bike joins the stable. Sometimes number three never enters the equation such as when a fellow CABER threw the Twin 20 up for a smok'n deal! V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 5, 2012)

*Yeah i usually need to check myself....*

I get all giddy and get way too excited WHEN EVER I GET A CHANCE TO BUY A CLASSIC SCHWINN....my poker face sucks...so i have to really chill before i begin to negotiate...but i also do a mechanical rundown AND CHECK FOR FLAWS TO BRING THE PRICE DOWN...WHICH USUALLY WORK,,,,because when i dont...seized rusted together parts take money out of the equation and then im not a happy camper....FIRST SCHWINN I BOUGHT COST ME 900.00 AND IT WAS A PIECED TOGETHER B6...AND IT HAD BENDS, TWISTS, AND MISSING ESSENTIALS THAT I ENDED UP SELLING IT IN PIECES AND CAME OUT ABOUT LESS THAN I PAID AS NO ONE WANTED TO PAY WHAT I PAID FOR THE WHOLE BIKE....LIVE AND LEARN....A GOOD PRICE TO PAY FOR A COMPLETE ORIGINAL IS 500.00 THATS WHAT I LIKE TO PAY...AND FOR A RESTORED ONE...550.00 AND PARTS BIKES 200-300 DEPENDING ON THE PARTS AND MODEL.....MOSTLY THOUGH IM A BUNDLER IF THERE ARE LOTS OF GOODIES TO CHOOSE FROM....I THINK I OVER PAY SOMETIMES THOUGH...SO WHEN I SELL... I DONT SEE MY OPTIMUM PROFITS...


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 5, 2012)

*Gotta Have A Poker Face*

Sing it Cartman (like Lady Gaga)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSEST-oQH68


----------



## jwm (Jul 5, 2012)

I usually wait a long time before I decide what it is that I want, but once I've made the decision I'll pay what it takes to get it. Sometimes that can lead to over spending- especially once I get burning on a project. On the other hand- the last three Schwinns that I bought are all worth more than I paid for them, if current ebay prices are any guide.

JWM


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Possum,Were those Ebay asking prices or selling prices?

Sometimes they are miles apart.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 6, 2012)

jwm said:


> I usually wait a long time before I decide what it is that I want, but once I've made the decision I'll pay what it takes to get it. Sometimes that can lead to over spending- especially once I get burning on a project. On the other hand- the last three Schwinns that I bought are all worth more than I paid for them, if current ebay prices are any guide.
> 
> JWM




As we all know Ebay pricing is not the norm. I have found all my bikes on craigslist, swapmeets, or word of mouth. Well, I don't know about pay what it takes to get a bike. I have walked away from so many deals for as little as $25. If you have the funds more power to you.


----------

